# Put me onto anything with GOOD drumming



## Rytes (Jul 18, 2008)

it's late (early) and i need some new music in my ears. anything would do

i mostly only listen to Soul, Funk, and Hip Hop, but im more open minded than your average nigra (is that what people say nowadays?).


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2008)

You sound like the kind of person who would like Nile, Dimmu Borgir, and Lamb of God.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

Not exactly drumming, technically, but if you're into really complex rhythms, look up "Richard D James" album by Aphex twin. "4" and "girl/boy song" are real masterpieces.

For a real drummer, look up squarepusher's work. Especially "Ultravisitor" or "Hello Everything". Also awesome is Max Roach's "We Insist!" album.


----------



## Defender (Jul 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> You sound like the kind of person who would like Nile, Dimmu Borgir, and Lamb of God.


He just said he likes funk and soul mostly. What on earth would lead you to believe he might like Egyptian themed death metal? James Brown and George Clinton never wore corpse paint 

Anyway, you should nab:
"Gordon" by Barenaked Ladies
the first three Primus albums
"Population Override" by Buckethead (Mostly funk/jazz oriented album)
"This Year's Model" and "Armed Forces" by Elvis Costello
"Hot Rats" by Frank Zappa
As annoying as Phish's stupid stoner fans are, they're really awesome musicians. I'd go for "A Picture of Nectar" and "The Story of the Ghost"
The Red Hot Chili Peppers have awesome funky drumming


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 18, 2008)

The Mars Volta.


Their new album, Bedlam in Goliath, especially. Thomas Pridgen is literally a drumming god. Just listen to Wax Simulacra and if you don't like that you're crazy.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2008)

Defender said:


> He just said he likes funk and soul mostly. What on earth would lead you to believe he might like Egyptian themed death metal? James Brown and George Clinton never wore corpse paint



The joke ------------------------------------->

[your head]


----------



## Defender (Jul 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> The joke ------------------------------------->
> 
> [your head]


I totally walked into that. Bravo. This is a good example of Poe's Law :<


----------



## Defender (Jul 18, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> The Mars Volta.
> 
> 
> Their new album, Bedlam in Goliath, especially. Thomas Pridgen is literally a drumming god. Just listen to Wax Simulacra and if you don't like that you're crazy.


It blows my mind to know he did that drum intro with a single bass pedal.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to mention the Diga Rhythm Band, but that album is pretty hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

Concord Dawn, Technical Itch, Dieselboy, Aphex Twin, Black sun empire, Venetian Snares... I really recommend venetian snares...


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 30, 2008)

Al Jarreau has some good Gadd grooves
Stick to your Chick Coreas and Steely Dans, anything with Steve Jordan

If your looking to comp a groove, Cameo's Word Up is a nice challenge if your looking for a feel challenge.

If your looking for something other than funk and jazz, try something funk-y...primus
Or, if you want to go completely off the board, hit up some AC/DC and see if you can get as big a feel as the drummer on the set, believe me, it's tougher than you think.

Lol...but...if Cameo is ever playing in your house, for what ever reason...ever....you might get a visit from the nearest mental hospital, so they can take you away for a little "chat"


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

Alestorm
That's all I need to say.


----------



## abacus_orrin (Jul 30, 2008)

I enjoy Mike Cosgrove's drumming prowess, He's from Alien Ant Farm.
Or Josh Eppard and Chris Pennie from Coheed and Cambria, they are really accomplished at their art.
And if you are lazy, here are some songs you might like:
Alien Ant Farm- Courage, Attitude, Tia Lupe, Glow, These Days, Lord knows, It could happen, around the block and Forgive and forget.

Coheed and Cambria- Faint of hearts, and anything from the "Good Apollo" albums, because their first two were really bad.


And if you are look for something a little different, Try Helmet's Unsung that has really, REALLY good drumming.

The thing about drums is never how fast you can play, but how good it can improve a piece of music.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Alestorm
> That's all I need to say.



Meh. Their title track is pretty good, but I see them as mostly a fad band. The drumming's not really all that interesting, either.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2009)

Drumming?
Rush's Neil Peart is incredible

But tabla player Zakir Hussain just might be able to kick his ass.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 10, 2009)

search for songs by The Corrs fet. Mick Fleetwood. theres this concert where he played songs with them... he's great on the drums, but Caroline Corr drums him to his grave XD


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 10, 2009)

Intronaut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWSeN4BHIW4


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're a jazz man at all, you should check out some Buddy Rich stuff. Channel One Suite is fantastic.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 11, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> But tabla player Zakir Hussain just might be able to kick his ass.



You get bonus points. Zakir is AMAZING.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 11, 2009)

what i concider good drumming;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ5HgnMfO0c


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to steal Shindo's thunder and say anything with Zach Hill.  Get shit by Hella. :>


----------

